
Commercial Suicide – Integration at the Database Level - ah-
http://dhickey.ie/2016/01/03/commercial-suicide-integration-at-the-database-level/
======
Nomentatus
FWIW - applciation should be application: in at least two places. (Call this
my way of bumping.)

